# Help: 10l Tailstock Quill Is Stuck Out....



## Splat (Jun 26, 2016)

Was doing some work today on my 10L and stupidly winded the tailstock quill all the way out. I guess she's off the threaded rod or drive screw...what do you call it?.... I tried pushing on the quill while turning the handle but can't get the quill to get back onto the drive screw. I hope I didn't, and won't, mess the threads on the screw. Any tips or tricks or do I have to take the tailstock apart? Thanks.


----------



## Andre (Jun 26, 2016)

Make sure it's unlocked in the housing, it should just push in if it's aligned straight. You could always pull it all the way out, clean and oil it and it should slide back in.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 26, 2016)

there should be a dog point set screw that engages a key slot on the side or bottom of the quill. loosening that  should allow you to push it back.


----------



## Splat (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks guys. The quill lock is definitely off but the quill just doesn't want to move at all, forward or back. I'll take another look.


----------



## fixit (Jun 27, 2016)

If it's like mine there is a set screw that acts as a key & a keyway in the quill. I will bet you tried to crank the quill back & buggered up the set screw and or the end of the quill. Now you must remove the quill & set screw then clean up where it is buggered up. I've done it before also, no big deal.


----------



## Splat (Jul 8, 2016)

I couldn't believe it but all it was was the lock-down quill pieces (nuts?) were frozen. Even after removing the lock-down handle I still couldn't move the quill. I guess I my quill lock-down is working.    I'm just happy as heck that nothing broke. Thanks guys!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 8, 2016)

the nuts will stick even though the bolt is loose...nothing a little tap won't fix


----------

